# Ribs "out"



## bugman (Nov 5, 2018)

So, I'm posting this just to see if I'm the only one.  From time to time, I move wrong or maybe twist and pick something up and I'll pop a rib "out". What does this mean exactly? Fck if I know for sure but it's what 3 different chiropractors have called it.  

I had 3 pop out Saturday and went to the chiro today to have him give me the needed adjustments.   I didn't really see the relief that I wanted so I'll go back Wednesday.  (For the record,  hes a good friend and he's not the type to half ass a treatment just to get more visits from someone)

Anyone else ever have this issue?  As soon as they are back in place, all is well with the world again. I've never had any real down time once they are back in.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 5, 2018)

Broke 2 broken ribs that took 8 months to heal but never had them do what your saying


----------



## Elivo (Nov 5, 2018)

I don’t think I’ve ever heard of a rib doing that.


----------



## snake (Nov 6, 2018)

I don't think this will help but I have rolled a floating rib over a lifting belt and it was not enjoyable. Hurt for few days on that one.


----------



## Maijah (Nov 6, 2018)

I broke all my ribs from a severe shot to the sternum, one punctured a lung, one lacerated my liver and the rest just fractured. Worst pain ever, I could not lay down for months, slept in a lazy boy. Sorry Bug


----------



## bugman (Nov 6, 2018)

Damn guys, this happens every couple of months with me.  Y'alls stories are hands down worse lol.

I used to help train apprehension k9 and being in that bite suit was pretty rough sometimes.   I blame most of my wear and tear on that. 

After a visit to the chiropractor and a couple days of rest, I'm back to what I call normal.


----------



## Jin (Nov 6, 2018)

Maijah said:


> I broke all my ribs from a severe shot to the sternum, one punctured a lung, one lacerated my liver and the rest just fractured. Worst pain ever, I could not lay down for months, slept in a lazy boy. Sorry Bug



This sounds awful. Therefore I’d like the gory details. Please. 

Shot with what? Cannon ball? ALL your ribs you say?


----------



## Maijah (Nov 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> This sounds awful. Therefore I’d like the gory details. Please.
> 
> Shot with what? Cannon ball? ALL your ribs you say?



Pm sent 10 char


----------



## Jin (Nov 6, 2018)

Maijah said:


> Pm sent 10 char



Speechless. Glad you are alive.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> This sounds awful. Therefore I’d like the gory details. Please.
> 
> Shot with what? Cannon ball? ALL your ribs you say?



You think he worked in the circus for a spell?


----------



## Jin (Nov 6, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> You think he worked in the circus for a spell?



I was confused by the wording “shot to the sternum”. It was actually a catastrophic accident with multiple impacts. 

So no. No circus.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 7, 2018)

I have had a subluxation of a rib. Think of it like this. Ever been banging away at your old lady when your pecker comes out just a tad bit to far and then you slam it into the labia or something? That's basically it. It just barely pops out and then doesn't go back in correctly. It's a joint.

Thing is, this creates a **** ton of inflammation. That inflammation makes it even harder to get it back in.

So, when it happens, take an anti inflammatory. To get the rib back in place, lay on your back and put a tennis ball near the spine where the rib is dislocated. Lift butt off the ground to put pressure on the spot and hug yourself hard as **** and try to expand the rib cage out. You will feel a clunk. Job done.


----------



## bugman (Nov 7, 2018)

It's happened so often that I  know the routine.  Chiro is a friend and we get it back on track pretty quick.  I was basically trying to see if anyone else has the issue as often.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> I was confused by the wording “shot to the sternum”. It was actually a catastrophic accident with multiple impacts.
> 
> So no. No circus.



Last time maij ever mouthed off to me though


----------



## Maijah (Nov 8, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Last time maij ever mouthed off to me though



R u ****ing kidding me dude? I thought we repectively  resolved this privately..


----------



## Jin (Nov 9, 2018)

Maijah said:


> R u ****ing kidding me dude? I thought we repectively  resolved this privately..



We did. 

And I kept what you said confidential. 

I cannot control what other people post on their own free will.


----------



## Maijah (Nov 9, 2018)

So what's with your smart ass comment? Please explain to me how it's the last time I will mouth off too you? Do tell


----------



## Maijah (Nov 9, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Last time maij ever mouthed off to me though



Pillar I hope your joking


----------



## Maijah (Nov 9, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Last time maij ever mouthed off to me though



Pillar I think your "joke" went waaaaaaay out of context, just about started a war. Still love you brother but goddamnit!!!! I almost went full retard!


----------

